# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Apple and AT&T Server Meltdown

## JEK

Trying to order the new 4th generation iPhone since 0600 eastern time. 1-800-MY-APPLE is not taking calls due to high volume, the online Apple Store is either down or "Your request couldn't be processed". Put in another buy order for AAPL!

----------


## Petri

So did I beat JEK?   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:  

 

PS. No problems at the UK Apple Store.  Apple sells unsubvented, unlocked iPhone 4's in the UK so perhaps they are finally seeing the light for rest of the world as well.

----------


## Petri

The british FAQ:

 

The iPad vs. iPhone micro-SIM interoperability comment is weird.  Perhaps they assume that one has a data-only SIM on the iPad..

The iPhone 3GS 8G is also now available unlocked in the UK.

----------


## BBT

I am moving. its now been 5 1/2 hours and still no phone JEK maybe we should get from Petri.

----------


## JEK

I say f 'em. I'm going to wait for the white one.

----------


## BBT

It will go better with the Orange Feathers. I will just buy mine in SBH when I get there. Even a Sr Veep at ATT has not been able to help.

----------


## BBT

I never have this problem when the new Blackberry comes out I don't understand.  :crazy:

----------


## JEK

This is worse that the great authorization server meltdown when v 1 came out in 2007

----------


## Petri

Do I need to order another one to the UK and ship it to the US?   :Big Grin:  

Or how about Nokia N8?  The new flagship model with 12 megapixel camera..  That's more than double what the iPhone 4 has.

Just kidding..

----------


## BBT

Apple sold out of all the phones they had for USA despite the incompetent AT&T. Amazing AT&T messed up so bad that their good customers could not get one. New shipping date is July 4. Way to go AT&T you will continue to be know for your incompetence.

----------


## Voosh

We've had unsual house flooding here the last couple years (unheard of before.) 

Both, the township and "rotor rooter" folks, said the same thing - "Infrastructure is old, no way you can expand without bigger bucks, who's got the big bucks for infrastucture?, it's only gonna get worse." Cheery thought as I walk my wife through her new "smartphone" learning curve.

----------


## Petri

I just checked that I should easily get 350-400  for my current iPhone 3GS, perhaps over 400 .

That will cover over half of the price for the new iPhone 4 (£599, which is about 720 ).  In a year or two, I should be able to sell the iPhone 4 for 300+  again..

Some of the stuff gets rotated to the extended family but most I just try to sell at the right moment, Apple's keep value pretty well and it's nice to see the stuff to find a new home.  I still can't believe how much I got for the iPhone 2G and some years ago for an old MacBook -- the guy paid so much for it that I just had to dig the basement for some extras ;-)

----------


## JEK

No wonder they melted down.

----------


## BBT

The latest from the online chat lady at the AT&T Premier Website when I finally got logged in tonight at 5:30 EST.

Due to unprecedented demand, AT&T is suspending preordering of the iPhone 4 to ensure all the orders placed Tuesday are fulfilled.  Once we've met all of the current orders, we will consider resuming preorders and will keep att.com updated to keep our customers informed.

It must be fun to work for a company that thinks they are a Monopoly

----------


## Voosh

And... the economy is in the toilet. I mean, really, WTF?

----------


## Petri

Some of the feedback has been that no way could anyone have had designed an ordering system to cope with 600,000 users..   :Big Grin:  

I wonder why the white iPhone 4 wasn't available for pre-order.  Now the US Apple Store gives ships by date July 14th while e.g. UK and France says by July 2nd.  I guess the marketing department in the US has decided to put the early July shipment for store sales only, nice queues for all the publicity.  Gotta love the marketing!

----------


## Voosh

Does anyone use a phone as a phone anymore AND have a life?

----------


## Petri

> Does anyone use a phone as a phone anymore AND have a life?



Is that an App?

----------


## BBT

Better question does anyone have a wired phone that they use. I use my cell 10 to 1 more than a wired phone. However, I use my email 100 to 1 more than cell.
 Petri is the European iPhone the same as US as far and the insides? Buying in Europe may be the only way to get one before next year.

----------


## Petri

> Better question does anyone have a wired phone that they use. I use my cell 10 to 1 more than a wired phone. However, I use my email 100 to 1 more than cell.
>  Petri is the European iPhone the same as US as far and the insides? Buying in Europe may be the only way to get one before next year.



Basicly yes, identical software. I believe in the US you can't get an unlocked phone?  The unsubvented phones in Europe that Apple sells direct now are unlocked, works with AT&T, T-Mobile, Telstra in Australia, Vodacom in Australia, Claro in Chile, Al Jawwal in Saudi Arabia, you name it.  The standard power plug is of course country-specific but it's modular, easy to swap.

We still have a wired phone..  sort of.  I already have installed a VoIP adapter to replace it (no monthly fee) but I have forgotten to unsubscribe the phone.  Fax is a bit so-so through the VoIP, should check the security system too.  I don't remember the last time the phone was used..  2006 perhaps?  I have to confess that I don't remember our wired phone number.

DSL comes in on a separate copper pair.

PS. Anyone know a fax-service (out-only is ok) without a monthly fee?

----------


## BBT

Thanks, so if I buy in UK if still available I can us in USA with at&t

----------


## Voosh

> Better question does anyone have a wired phone that they use. I use my cell 10 to 1 more than a wired phone. However, I use my email 100 to 1 more than cell.
>  Petri is the European iPhone the same as US as far and the insides? Buying in Europe may be the only way to get one before next year.




If you mean a landline by wired phone, only thing that worked here a few years ago during an unusual 2 day power outage was our landline that we keep active since basics often do rule (POTS.)

----------


## BBT

First thing that goes here in a hurricane is the LL then power, then water.

----------


## Voosh

Diversity of locale, I guess. 

Thankfully, we've never lost water or gas or landline. I did have to splice a downed phone line one time. It was a pain because they miswired the color coded wires. A quick peek at the phone company side of the access box (yes, I have da tool) got us back calling and online with dialup. A few days later, the phone guy thought my solution was unique and ran new wires from house to pole.  Cell phones were unusable due to congestion.

----------

